# Wow and then WoW again!



## run4fittness

Take a look at what this lady does! These are so beautiful! What talent!

http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2013/12/temari/


----------



## Irish knitter

I love it!


----------



## janielha

These are amazing! Never heard of this craft form and can't imagine doing it, but it is stunning. Thanks for the link.


----------



## judeanne

Gawgeous!


----------



## run4fittness

If anyone does this some hints would be wonderful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Wow!


----------



## Irish knitter

run4fittness said:


> If anyone does this some hints would be wonderful!


I was just looking at the instructions and it looks easy on the DIY site


----------



## no1girl

amazing work!


----------



## Shauna0320

These are absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

I have no words!


----------



## Loistec

Beautiful, such precision!


----------



## knitandnat

Stunning


----------



## cathy47

That is just awesome.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Beautiful!!!! I have the stuff to make a couple.but.... havent done it yet.. I need to get busy...


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Wow is an understatement!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jalsh

Amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ute4kp

Very beautiful art.


----------



## Takara

Simply stunning!


----------



## Chrissy

Oh my goodness! I couldn't imagine creating something so beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy

run4fittness said:


> If anyone does this some hints would be wonderful!


I found this for you JL. Have fun. Temari means Hand Ball.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CEIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.instructables.com%2Fid%2FHow-to-Make-Temari%2F&ei=20JsVJv7K8_jaLDogPAI&usg=AFQjCNGduLITy8X7ht8pxJHQeSkORF7l0w&sig2=psJ2mXk5xocjOlDhrj_xJw&bvm=bv.80120444,d.d2s


----------



## Lucille103

WOW they are stunning!


----------



## Daisybel

Definitely WOW! What a talented lady!


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Oh my giddy aunt. Truly amazing.


----------



## deshka

Wow is right, can't imagine the talent and patients it would take to do that sort of work.


----------



## kiwiannie

Absolutely magnificent,thankyou for posting.


----------



## vershi

I agree its a big WOW, they are beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bane

Omg, stunning work. I'm in awe. &#128512;


----------



## rujam

They are absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## janis blondel

Thank you I would love to try it, maybe when I find some time.


----------



## Angela c

run4fittness said:


> If anyone does this some hints would be wonderful!


Wow beautiful and good YouTube to watch, just spent the last half an hour watching


----------



## jojo111

Wowser! Those are so perfectly put together and so stunning.


----------



## debbie pataky

WOW is right.


----------



## roseknit

Beautiful colors, what a talent


----------



## Gladrags

Your right WOW.


----------



## beaz

WOW is the right word - but if you want to make one, here are the directions:
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-Temari/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## Miltongirl

WOW!!! Those are amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katsch

Wow is right, beautiful.


----------



## dshorty57

WOW!! So lovely


----------



## SherryH

WOW doesn't begin to describe these. What beautiful art.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll

Fantastic!


----------



## rosebud527

Incredibly beautiful


----------



## Ronie

run4fittness said:


> If anyone does this some hints would be wonderful!


I don't do this but I saw it done on a craft show several years ago.. you use a lot of tiny pins to keep the thread in place.. it is a math equation on where to place the pins and you just start wrapping... These are stunning... thanks for sharing


----------



## yTirAhc

Breath - taking!


----------



## Dianedanusia

Amazing....and beautiful. Thank you for sharing. If it wasn't for KP, I wouldn't know what's going on!


----------



## Pocahontas

What a lovely art form!! Impressive!


----------



## amberdragon

Irish knitter said:


> I was just looking at the instructions and it looks easy on the DIY site


nothing this beautiful or intricate can be "easy".... of course this is said by someone who has trouble with short rows.
Blessings


----------



## victory

Amazing


----------



## mamagill

My hands shake so much, I can't thread a needle. Wow and 88 too


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

Wow! They are beautiful. Just what I need - another hobby! So tempting, though.


----------



## Dusti

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Wow! They are beautiful. Just what I need - another hobby! So tempting, though.


AMEN!!!


----------



## randiejg

Amazing! She much have really good eyesight to be able to work with thread at such a detailed level.


----------



## jeanne63

OH MY GAWD, amazing!


----------



## mama879

How pretty. What a great imaginations.


----------



## krestiekrew

2 links to get you started 
http://www.japanesetemari.com/freepatterns.htm

http://www.temari.com/tips.htm


----------



## riversong200

Those are beyond cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seahawker

Unbelievable!!


----------



## CAS50

Here's a bunch more links: http://www.japanesetemari.com/linksengsites.htm

I'm wondering how they keep it in place once wound, and also how much patience it takes to make one. They sure are pretty.

Looks like something my husband might have the patience to do -- he actually enjoys unraveling messy yarn piles!


----------



## bettyirene

She has to be THE Grandmother of the year.....what wonderful designs and work.
Where are you Benita 1945 - bet you could do this....


----------



## Vique

What does one say when looking at such beauty.............


----------



## TAYATT

I would love to see them in the making. I wonder how long does it take her to complete one ball?

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TAYATT

I would love to see them in the making. I wonder how long does it take her to complete one ball?

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Damama

Holy cow, those are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lafemmefran

I have never seen a thing like it. Beautiful and all different.


----------



## CarolA

Beautiful! She must have the patience of Job to do that kind of work.


----------



## Dusti

Sjlegrandma said:


> Oh my giddy aunt. Truly amazing.


Oh my giddy aunt? Never heard that one before. LOL! :thumbup:


----------



## Dusti

...again...just what I need another "gotta get to." But I must say if when I give this one a shot and it happens to turn out half as well as Nana's it may be worth it to push it up to the top of my list! I am crazy about the work, here!


----------



## Dusti

Ronie said:


> I don't do this but I saw it done on a craft show several years ago.. you use a lot of tiny pins to keep the thread in place.. it is a math equation on where to place the pins and you just start wrapping... These are stunning... thanks for sharing


...wait a sec...did somebody say "math?"


----------



## d-dub

WOW is the word, super WOW even:thumbup:


----------



## busheytree

Thanks for sharing such an amazing talent. I never knew!


----------



## run4fittness

Chrissy said:


> I found this for you JL. Have fun. Temari means Hand Ball.
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CEIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.instructables.com%2Fid%2FHow-to-Make-Temari%2F&ei=20JsVJv7K8_jaLDogPAI&usg=AFQjCNGduLITy8X7ht8pxJHQeSkORF7l0w&sig2=psJ2mXk5xocjOlDhrj_xJw&bvm=bv.80120444,d.d2s


Thank you Chrissy!


----------



## run4fittness

CAS50 said:


> Here's a bunch more links: http://www.japanesetemari.com/linksengsites.htm
> 
> I'm wondering how they keep it in place once wound, and also how much patience it takes to make one. They sure are pretty.
> 
> Looks like something my husband might have the patience to do -- he actually enjoys unraveling messy yarn piles!


Is your husband for hire? I can think of several of us who could use him at one time or another!


----------



## run4fittness

So glad I was able to "wow" everyone today! These are so beautiful I just had to share!


----------



## Tove

You're right - WOW and wow again, just beautiful


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch

They are something else again. Amazing!


----------



## SouthernGirl

jamazing


----------



## CAS50

Yes! lol



run4fittness said:


> Is your husband for hire? I can think of several of us who could use him at one time or another!


----------



## elly69

Irish knitter said:


> I was just looking at the instructions and it looks easy on the DIY site


where did you see the instructions?


----------



## standsalonewolf

:thumbup:


----------



## aljellie

Unbelievably beautiful and so unusual.


----------



## dragonswing

Irish knitter said:


> I was just looking at the instructions and it looks easy on the DIY site


In my opinion, instructions are a lot easier than actually doing it. I tried it many years ago. Not too successful.


----------



## deeknittingclick

what beautiful work. Stunning.


----------



## Cardelo

Out of this world awesome! I would love to try this too after the New Year. This woman is amazing and she gives me courage to try something new. I'm not quite her years yet, but she must have one steady hand and what a mind to make the designs - the colors are terrific. Thank you for sharing her work with us!!


----------



## Knitnutty

What is the ball made of? Beautiful work.


----------



## Augustgran

Just magnificent, she has way more patience than I have thats for certain! I was going crosseyed just trying to follow all the pins around the ball. :roll:


----------



## run4fittness

user17143 said:


> Just magnificent, she has way more patience than I have thats for certain! I was going crosseyed just trying to follow all the pins around the ball. :roll:


Me too!


----------

